# Coyote Bait



## A.J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Folks.

I am new to yote hunting and was looking for some ideas on bait (besides carcases). I have herd dog food with bacon grease and used cooking oil work well but was wondering what you all know. I plan on hunting it at night from a good distance. Also any tips for daytime hunting would be great as well.

A.J.


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

This time of year they will eats anything my family has a butcher shop so I use the scraps from time to time and yeah the grease is good just make sure they cant drag your bait off.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The Coyotes around here trun their nose up at Bacon. Had some out in a creek bottom for raccoons and watched a yote coming throught--when he caught wind of the Bacon pile his nose went up,and he made a 180 and loped off. I figured it wasn't a normal scent to him or he had a bad experince with that smell. I know a rancher that puts dog food down in his Horse pasture and kills a few coyotes every year but skunks,grinners and birds get most of it. Best bait station I've been using is to freeze meat scrapes and water in a 5 gal. bucket. Knock 1-2 of the frozen blocks out of the buckets and you have a good bait that will last for days and not be destroyed by birds and other small critters. When Iam hunting an open area,I use 3 bait blocks placed in a triangle about 30 yds apart. Give them a couple days to get comfortable feeding on the blocks. I use 3 bait blocks because if more than 1 animal shows up the alphas start to eat on one block and lesser ranked yotes will use one of the others. You'll have some nice standing shots as the fur hits the ground. Good luck A.J.,whack'em all


----------



## bigden (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello
I have some hunting buddies , who paste there tires on there vehicles with sardines before they drive into there spot to hunt!!!
try it!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

+1 A plastic 5 gallon pail full of meat scraps frozen with water. Sometimes not removing the ice block from the bucket has helped slow down the birds taking it all.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

That ice idea is a good one ill have to use it


----------



## hagman (Feb 18, 2010)

Jack mackrel when trapping works like a charm


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Brian Downs from the predator hunting talkcast has done some articles with PredatorXtreme on making baitcicles out of deer scraps and 5 gallon buckets just like catcapper mentioned. Have you seen those articles? He also has a blog over there where he talks about his baiting techniques. Might wanna check it out.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## A.J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Downs has some great ideas, if you wanna be a bait hunter. He's got some stuff figured out.


----------



## 1badboy (Feb 21, 2010)

X2 on the baitsicle !


----------



## A.J. (Feb 14, 2010)

OK fellas. I was thinking about the baitcube, but its starting to warm up. Wthe best bet. Will dog food be good or do I need something different.


----------



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for all the kind words. A.J. Using dry dog food in a frozen bait just doesn't seem to work for some reason. We have used this time and time again with no luck before abandoning the idea. I have a friend who uses scraps from the table. Whatever the kids don't finish he scrapes into a five gallon bucket and shoots coyotes over. Spaghetti and meatballs, eggs and bacon. You would get a kick out of some of the things he shoots coyotes over. In a pinch I would use hot dogs with dry food. Try to tailor your feeding to right before dark to keep the crows and birds from eating the hot dogs though. good luck -Brian


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

learn something new all the time keep it up


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

x2 on learning good info!!


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I normally tie the big toe of each of my kids then hang em upside down from a sturdy tree with a milk bone in each hand, tell them to be friendly and say nice thing to the doggies......ONLY JOKING.......... I AM IN A GREAT MOOD LATELY, HAVING LUCK WITH CALLING AND GOT NEW PLACES TO HUNT WHERE WE ARE MOVING...SORRY NO DISRESPECT TO THIS VALUABLE POST. I do enjoy this site very much. I learned some good info, I will try it next winter!!!!!! Hope it gets cold enough in coastal Ga....


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

local trappers says that sardines really work


----------



## dnelson (Mar 22, 2010)

i just read an article by predatorxtreme about calling and using a decoy setup over bait, any of ya all tried any setups like that? also wondering if u guys have any ideas on baiting during early spring when the ice technique is out of the pic


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey-guys -around here in winter bait hunters use fish scraps from the commerical fish house frozen in 5 gallon buckets or they go to the slaughter house for pick-up load of waste [heads guts,feet,etc]--feb-march best time to bait hunt--large piles bring the yotes in----


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

I have some cows liver that is now too old to eat. When it thaws out it is real bloody. How about if I tie a string around it and drag it thru an area where I believe the coyotes travel to where I can get a shot at them? Will that work if I don't use a call, or should I be calling too?


----------



## jason.bunzel (Feb 19, 2010)

i have thought bout baiting and i like the sound of all the scraps in a 5 gallon bucket to catch them and get a nice shot


----------



## mattcler (Jan 6, 2011)

I will definitely be trying some of these ideas. I have thought about it and just havent done it yet. Its only going to help when calling because now the dog can put a smell to the sound. The only thing that I have heard coyotes wont eat is opossum and skunk? Any truth to this?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know about the opossum or skunk thing, but I wouldn't drag anything around on a string, because you're just going to put your scent all over that same area too. They may like the smell of something dead, but they don't like the smell of humans.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen bears eat bears and wolves eat wolves so I would guess that yotoes will eat about any thing they can find.


----------



## pzacc84 (Jun 27, 2011)

I personally suggest to shhot a rabbit with a bbgun or whatever.... let it sit over night then go up in the woods. cut it open and hang it from a tree and then go in a treestand and wait. they should come in a few hours ... sometimes right away.


----------

